# Captain Terrot Glover OBE



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

Captain Terrot Glover was the master of a merchant ship in a convoy which was attacked by a U-Boat in 1943. He rammed the submarine causing some damage to it and was awarded an OBE for his actions.

Aside from a brief account in the London Gazette of 23 Nov 1943, I can find nothing. I'd be very interested to know the name of the ship he commanded and whether the U-boat was sunk.

Does anyone have any information please?

Bill Swift


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Bill,

The ship was SCORTON built 1939, R Chapman & Son. 4813 tons. The ship survived the war but was damaged in an enemy bombing attack off the East Coast on 13th July 1941.

The award of OBE(Civ) was for ramming a U-boat. I have no information about the fate of the U-boat. There was also a Commendation for the third officer William McDonald Nicholson.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

One wonders what Brucie Forsyth would have received for his efforts in1943.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just done some follow-up work. The U-boat was U-633

Sunk 10 March, 1943 in the North Atlantic, in position 58.51N, 19.55W, by ramming from the British merchant SS Scorton. 43 dead (all hands lost)

http://www.uboat.net/boats/u633.htm

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Description of the action here http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...0CDIQ6AEwBDgK#v=onepage&q=SS Scorton.&f=false

and a couple of obituaries (Adams and Dawson) who were serving on ships lost in the same action (although it would appear not to U633) http://kentfallen.com/PDF REPORTS/DOVER PRINCE OF WALES.pdf


----------



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

That is very helpful. Thank you all.

Bill


----------

